# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  نحوه حذف یک اسکریپت از تمامی صفحات سایت

## SU--57

سلام

من برای اینکه بتونم یک سایت رو به صورت آفلاین مظاله کنم با نرم افزار Offline Explorer Enterprise اون رو به ظور کامل دانلود می کنم. من سایت زیر دانلود می کنم

http://shereno.com/ 


تا دو ماه پیش که این سایت رو دانلود می کردم ک تقریبا 6 گیگ می شد هیچ مشکلی وجود نداشت اما دیروز که دانلودش کردم دیدم که بعد از دانلود صفحات وبی که آفلاین مطالعه می کنم مدام refresh میشن بهز ثانیه چندین بار و اجازاه نمیده من به پایین صفحات و قیمت کامنت ها برم. بررسی کردم دیدم یک اسکریپ در تمامی صفحات سایت وجود داره به نام if(!location.hostname.match که با حذف این از هر صفحه این مشکل حل می شه. برنامه نویس این سایت امکان نداره بتونه توی 100 هزار صفحه این سایت به طور دستی این کد رو وارد کرده باشه. چون تا دو ماه پیش اصلا چنین کدی در این سایت وجود نداشت و بعد از دانلود راحت می شد مطالعه کرد. من این سایت رو دوباره دانلود کردم وهیچ فایل js هم در این سایت وجود نداره. 

حالا سوالم اینه چطور می شه به طور اتوماتیک کل این اسکریپت ها رو از تک تک صفحات این سایت حذف کرد یا با روشی اونو بی اثر کرد. 

شما فقط کافیه با نرم افزاری که گفتم 2 دقیقه بذارید دانلود بشه و یکی از صفحات با پسوند html رو باز کنید تا خودتون متوجه بشید که چی میگم.

----------


## plague

مرورگرت قابلت غیر فعال کردن javascript رو داره سرچ کن ببین چجوری میتونی
همچنین میتونی از مرورگر هایی مثل Tor استفاده کنی

----------


## SU--57

> مرورگرت قابلت غیر فعال کردن javascript رو داره سرچ کن ببین چجوری میتونیهمچنین میتونی از مرورگر هایی مثل Tor استفاده کنی


سلام دوست گرامی خیلی از راهنمایی شما تشکر می کنم واقعا کمک بزرگی کردی. (دکمه تشکر هم انگار وجود نداره که بتونم تشکر کنم)

----------

